

Control your RC Car through NodeJs and Arduino - shamsulbuddy
http://blog.derivatived.com/posts/Control-Your-Robot-With-Node.js-Raspberry-PI-and-Arduino/

======
shamsulbuddy
I was wondering , if we can do Home Automation and use the latest iOS 8
features to control most of the stuff in house

